# Im Bios Festplatte löschen



## NewHardware (23. März 2009)

*Im Bios Festplatte löschen*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft, in dem unter anderem auch eine neue Festplatte war. Also habe ich alles auf der neuen Platte installiert und vorbereitet, um als letztes meine alte Festplatte anzuschließen. Mein Ziel war es, alte Dateien auf die neue Festplatte zu schieben.

Nun folgendes Problem: Nachdem ich die Daten rübergeschickt habe, beendete ich den Transfer und löste meine alte Festplatte vom System.
Seither erkennt Bios immer 2 Festplatten. Die Neue und meine Alte, jedoch kann die Alte nicht mehr vom Bios erkannt werden und deshalb spuckt das System eine Zahlenkombination aus, die die Festplatte bezeichnen soll.
Ich denke mal die Nummern sind in dem Fall irrelevant, aber viel wichtiger ist jedoch, dass mein Rechner eine Festplatte erkennt und sucht, die garnicht mehr im System ist.

Mein Rechner fährt seither sehr langsam hoch, bleibt während des Bootvorgangs oder kurz danach im Windows hängen !!!

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe, um die alte Festplatte aus meinem Bios zu kicken.


----------



## Phil_5 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Im Bios Festplatte löschen*

Du kannst mal schaun obs in deinem Bios irgendwo die Möglichkeit gibt die Schnittstellen zu deaktivieren (Sata / Pata / IDE was auch immer du hast). Dann kannst du den Port an dem deine alte Platte "hängt" einfach mal ausschalten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. März 2009)

*AW: Im Bios Festplatte löschen*

Klemm doch die alte HDD einfach ab, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (23. März 2009)

*AW: Im Bios Festplatte löschen*

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wo das Problem mit dem Abklemmen ist. Ansonsten einfach BIOS resetten?


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Im Bios Festplatte löschen*

ja, einfach abstecken. das BIOS findet platten, die angeschlossen sind. und welche, die nicht dran sind, findet es auch nicht. ^^


----------



## NewHardware (24. März 2009)

*AW: Im Bios Festplatte löschen*

So einfach ist das aber nicht ... Die Festplatte ist schon längst nicht mehr im System, aber mein Bios erkennt sie trotzdem. Anstatt die rausgenommene Festplatte einfach zu kicken, hat Bios die alte Platte in der Liste behalten und versucht auf sie zuzugreifen. Genau das verursacht große Probleme. 

Der erste Post war sehr hilfreich, doch nachdem ich mit meinem wenigen Wissen die Festplatte deaktiviert habe, hat das System auch meine neue Festplatte gekickt. Nun habe ich keine Platte mehr, die vom Bios erkannt wird. Stattdessen will er nun von CD booten. 

Der Tipp war gut, doch wie bekomme ich meine neue Platte wieder in die Biosliste auf den Masterslot?

Ich weiss, im Bios rumspielen kann nur Probleme machen, doch ich werde meinen Rechner doch nicht nur deswegen zur Reparatur bringen. Das sind wahrscheinlich nur paar gezielte Handgriffe...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. März 2009)

*AW: Im Bios Festplatte löschen*



NewHardware schrieb:


> Ich weiss, im Bios rumspielen kann nur Probleme machen, doch ich werde meinen Rechner doch nicht nur deswegen zur Reparatur bringen. Das sind wahrscheinlich nur paar gezielte Handgriffe...


Sollte im Bios nach einem Biosreset, bzw. nach der Anwendung von "Load Setup/Optimized Defaults" etwas nicht stimmen, dann ist was Faul mit dem Bios. In diesem Fall würde ich den Rechner/ bzw. das Mainboard schon zur Reparatur schicken.


----------



## Phil_5 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Im Bios Festplatte löschen*

2 vorschläge hätte ich da jetz noch:

1. kuck mal bei dem Bootoptionen ob da die neue Festplatte drinn is, wenn ja diese auf erste stelle setzen

2. falls möglich seperat den einen Channel auf dem die neue Platte hängt aktivieren, falls nicht alle channels wieder aktivieren und schaun ob die neue und keine alte Platte wieder da sin.


----------

